# Exospace B55. First impressions



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

I've been reading on the B55 since december and posted a couple of queries here on WUS and benefitted greatly with my decision making. I picked up my newest pride and joy on the 6th and its been on my wrist since then. Accompanying it is my SOHC46 and yes, i am walking around with 2 Breitlings, one on each wrist ...

under the glare of the AD store lights, the blue B55 is a spartanly handsome beast, as minimalist as the Pro series goes. The digi features meld into the background until the 'tilt' function comes on in crisp detail. I chose the blue version as it had more contrast for my to read the time. I would consider a matching black Ti bracelet but it certainly take the 'youth' out of the black on blue presentation.

the 46mm size really is not apparent especially when compared with the SOHC. The lug sizes look the same although the B55 seems to wear smaller. Pehaps an optical illusion of the black Ti which makes the piece very subtle on the wrist. There seems to be almost no heft to the watch and has perhaps the 3rd thickest profile after my SD and IWC.

it took me perhaps 2 hours of manual surfing and trial and error to get the settings right both directly using the crowns/push pieces as well as through the app. At a macro level it is fairly simple. At the micro level, ie getting it synchronised down to second at the different time zones i have on, will take me a bit more time to complete.

i'm putting both the B55 and SOHC through its paces on a self drive in iceland where is been below freezing 90% of the time. They've sat on my wrist for 500km+ worth of drive time, while i shovelled when hung up on a snow drift and a spot of skiing just today.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mixedccr said:


> I've been reading on the B55 since december and posted a couple of queries here on WUS and benefitted greatly with my decision making. I picked up my newest pride and joy on the 6th and its been on my wrist since then. Accompanying it is my SOHC46 and yes, i am walking around with 2 Breitlings, one on each wrist ...
> 
> under the glare of the AD store lights, the blue B55 is a spartanly handsome beast, as minimalist as the Pro series goes. The digi features meld into the background until the 'tilt' function comes on in crisp detail. I chose the blue version as it had more contrast for my to read the time. I would consider a matching black Ti bracelet but it certainly take the 'youth' out of the black on blue presentation.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Shouldn't using the app for all your settings be fairly quick?


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

ronalddheld said:


> Congratulations! Shouldn't using the app for all your settings be fairly quick?


Thanks!

To be honest, i'm not the quickest person to translate what i've read in the manual to the corresponding manipulation on the watch or via the app.

setting time zone 2 on the app is a simple matter of selecting the zones UTC +/- number of hours and 00, 15, 30 or 45 seconds. And then synchronising these new inputs onto the watch. Swopping the time zones is easier done on the watch by turning the crown to show time2 and pushing the top pusher. In the interest of preserving the seals, you may by all means launch the app and merely swipe T1 towards T2 or vice versa.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mixedccr said:


> Thanks!
> 
> To be honest, i'm not the quickest person to translate what i've read in the manual to the corresponding manipulation on the watch or via the app.
> 
> ...


This is all good practical information for when I can afford to buy one.


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

B55 trivia.. The minute hand moves in 1/3rd increments every 20 seconds. Is this on par with the other Breitling HAQ's?


----------



## RobDeep (Jul 9, 2008)

This is an interesting piece. Thanks for the pics


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mixedccr said:


> B55 trivia.. The minute hand moves in 1/3rd increments every 20 seconds. Is this on par with the other Breitling HAQ's?


Doesn't that depend on which HAQ movement is each lines watch?


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

mixedccr said:


> B55 trivia.. The minute hand moves in 1/3rd increments every 20 seconds. Is this on par with the other Breitling HAQ's?


Caliber B78 (ETA "Thermoline") in the B-1 moves every 30 seconds, i.e., twice a minute.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

All SuperQuartz derived the ETA movement has that property?


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

ronalddheld said:


> All SuperQuartz derived the ETA movement has that property?


Hi, Ron. Probably only the Ana/Dig's like the B-1, Airwolf, Aerospace and Emergency. Dunno about the B73 in the CA M1. As for the analog SQ watches, I never paid much attention to the SQ pieces owned by my late wife, my daughter, granddaughter and sister. They were analog with one second interval ticking second hands (Callisto, Callistino, B-Class, Cockpit Lady) and IIRC the minute hand did NOT jump in increments but I may be wrong. They did have battery End Of Life indicator which was the second hand jumping in 4 second increments. Hope this helps... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I was not thinking of the call analogue watches, which must have come from a different ETA caliber.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

ronalddheld said:


> I was not thinking of the call analogue watches, which must have come from a different ETA caliber.


Understood. I posted the following "sticky" in our "articles" section a little over nine years ago... https://www.watchuseek.com/f39/superquartz-caliber-information-42026.html


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

Yes, with the single exception of the ETA E49.531, which has the minute hand moving every twenty seconds. This movement is only used in the Certina DS Multi-8.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Anything more from B55 owners?


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

Sorry for abscence


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mixedccr said:


> Sorry for abscence
> 
> View attachment 7108345
> View attachment 7108353
> ...


Thanks for the photos. Anything new to note in functionality, wearing comfort, etc...


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

First 'teething' problems.
the bluetooth connectivity has dropped. Manual says to put through a 'deep sleep' to reboot the system. I'll do that at the next recharge cycle.
date display. There are different options for day/date/week/time displays in both top and bottom displays. What i had displayed out of the store was date (top) and main time (bottom). However the manual does not describe this combination. Its defaults [and the option i'm looking for] is day (top) and date (bottom).

Because of its very light weight and relatively low profile, it wears very light on the wrist and has negligible outboard sag (say you have your hands on the steering wheel and can feel the weight of the watch on the outside of the wrist or having to twist the watch to have it sit square on your wrist).

i've also worn it under a button cuff shirt. I won't mislead by saying it doesnt get hung up occasionally but its nowhere near my SOHC in that respect and i'm confident it'll remain as descreet in french cuffs n cuff-links

battery life has dropped 22% over the past 14days in freezing and just below freezing (but worn on the wrist daytime). Night mode Off, light Medium, tilt On, BT On (but all notifications Off) and an assortment of general initial curiosity button bashing.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mixedccr said:


> First 'teething' problems.
> the bluetooth connectivity has dropped. Manual says to put through a 'deep sleep' to reboot the system. I'll do that at the next recharge cycle.
> date display. There are different options for day/date/week/time displays in both top and bottom displays. What i had displayed out of the store was date (top) and main time (bottom). However the manual does not describe this combination. Its defaults [and the option i'm looking for] is day (top) and date (bottom).
> 
> ...


Why is BT on but no notifications are being passed? Battery life is of some concern for me,but not if it goes two months between charging.


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

ronalddheld said:


> Why is BT on but no notifications are being passed? Battery life is of some concern for me,but not if it goes two months between charging.


Morning Ronald!

I've selected all notifications to 'Off' as i've never intended to use the watch that way (being overseas and away from my workspace) although i will in due course test drive those features. Official word says an additional 10 day shortening of batt life with notifications On with variables due to type of alert settings [vibe, tone, vibe + tone etc and the number of texts, e-mails and so forth].

The BT failure thus far is i-phone to watch. The BT connects and can pull UTC, T1 and T2 data from the watch but at this time can't push down time swop back to the watch.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mixedccr said:


> Morning Ronald!
> 
> I've selected all notifications to 'Off' as i've never intended to use the watch that way (being overseas and away from my workspace) although i will in due course test drive those features. Official word says an additional 10 day shortening of batt life with notifications On with variables due to type of alert settings [vibe, tone, vibe + tone etc and the number of texts, e-mails and so forth].
> 
> The BT failure thus far is i-phone to watch. The BT connects and can pull UTC, T1 and T2 data from the watch but at this time can't push down time swop back to the watch.


This is a problem only with linking to IPhone or a firmware problem in the watch?Thanks and BTW it is evening here.


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

ronalddheld said:


> This is a problem only with linking to IPhone or a firmware problem in the watch?Thanks and BTW it is evening here.


Unsure right now as i was BT'ing a number of devices at the same time. Fitbit, rental car audio and such.

Another bit of "B55" trivia btw. i can't seem to find the manufacture date stamped between the lugs, 6 o'clock side as i can on my SOHC. Titanium? Breitling quartz's??


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

mixedccr said:


> ... can't seem to find the manufacture date stamped between the lugs, 6 o'clock side as i can on my SOHC. Titanium? Breitling quartz's??


Steel Breitling Quartz pieces after 2000 have the code in that location. Dunno about titanium.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Maybe you have linked to too many devices running simultaneously?I thought the number was in that location regardless of the metal?


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

mixedccr said:


> Unsure right now as i was BT'ing a number of devices at the same time. Fitbit, rental car audio and such.
> 
> Another bit of "B55" trivia btw. i can't seem to find the manufacture date stamped between the lugs, 6 o'clock side as i can on my SOHC. Titanium? Breitling quartz's??


Correction. Curiosity built up to the point that i had to see first hand. Removed the band from the 6 o'clock end and there she was. Manufactured 4515 and that ubiquitous curiosity 'B5'. Along with it, the tag indicating it made to the store 01/2016.






View attachment 7190330
View attachment 7190338


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

The 4th version out since 4th Nov 2015


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mixedccr said:


> View attachment 7215770
> 
> 
> The 4th version out since 4th Nov 2015


Is there any increase in functionality with the app updates? Has there been a firmware update for the watch?


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

ronalddheld said:


> Is there any increase in functionality with the app updates? Has there been a firmware update for the watch?


Not according to the version history. The descriptions thus far are only 'bug fix' and 'improvements'.

I have yet to test drive the chrono file transfers and record keeping yet alone the pilot functions. Also can't say if the latest version fixes the dropped BT connectivity that was experienced.

If there's any functionality you would like to test out, drop me a pm and i'll have a go at it.

Cheers!
View attachment 7223586


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mixedccr said:


> Not according to the version history. The descriptions thus far are only 'bug fix' and 'improvements'.
> 
> I have yet to test drive the chrono file transfers and record keeping yet alone the pilot functions. Also can't say if the latest version fixes the dropped BT connectivity that was experienced.
> 
> ...


I will do that, thanks.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Was at the boutique in Manhattan yesterday. There was a new black metallic strap along with the blue and black ones.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

ronalddheld said:


> ...a new black metallic strap...


Was it a DLC'ed Pro III bracelet???
Best,
Ron


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

O2AFAC67 said:


> Was it a DLC'ed Pro III bracelet???
> Best,
> Ron


Need to be clearer, it was a rubber strap not bracelet.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

I like the looks of the Exospace B55, it is an Aerospace + and shares much of the good looks of its lessen but still excellent brother.

Pet peeves with this piece...

1) Retail on this is simply ridiculous
2) Expected high Breitling depreciation aftersale
3) Lack of bracelet option is inexcusable
4) Measly 2-year factory warranty (This caveat also applies to the "cheaper" B50). Breitling seems to have low confidence on their in-house SQ movements. A 5-year warranty (Like they offer with their in-house mechanicals) should be expected on quartz watches whose retail prices brake the $7K USD barrier.
5) Technology is cool but no ground braking, but I get it, It is a rich guys watch for those of us that would not be caught wearing an Apple watch.
6) Long term reliability of Breitling in-house quartz movements is still a question mark. Brownie points here for the tried and true ETA modules.

Having said all the above, I am looking forward to pick up a pre-loved one for 50% its original retail once the initial adopters are ready to move on with the next flavor of the day....


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I would settle for 20% off but if a used one appears at the right price, I would spring for it earlier than planned.


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

View attachment 7369266

2nd update in as many months. Described as improvements and bug fixes but no effect on the functions that i've used thus far.


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

View attachment 7369298

The weak link [in my book] thus far. A wily charging cable that if left unflaked, tends to overpower the magnet that is meant to mate with the charging port. After several failed attempts, i finally hit the sweet spot with the config pictured. Nonetheless hoping for a docking station to appear soon!

After rebooting the watch, my BT issues were resolved with time swopping pushed out from i-phone to watch.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mixedccr said:


> View attachment 7369298
> 
> The weak link [in my book] thus far. A wily charging cable that if left unflaked, tends to overpower the magnet that is meant to mate with the charging port. After several failed attempts, i finally hit the sweet spot with the config pictured. Nonetheless hoping for a docking station to appear soon!
> 
> After rebooting the watch, my BT issues were resolved with time swopping pushed out from i-phone to watch.


Good news about the BT. How many app or firmware updates did it take?


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)

O2AFAC67 said:


> ......Dunno about the B73 in the CA M1....


Minute hand seems to be moving every second.

Link for the video showing the minute hand...

http://vid217.photobucket.com/albums/cc171/muddygsa/Watch/DSC_1144 C_zpsk1fbepnd.mp4

Congrats for OP for having the Exo (me likey)


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

Ron, i figure it was just the deep sleep/reboot that did it. Though it took place between the first update that i posted and the more recent one posted yesterday.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mixedccr said:


> Ron, i figure it was just the deep sleep/reboot that did it. Though it took place between the first update that i posted and the more recent one posted yesterday.


This is all good to know. Maybe when I finally buy it, all these problems will not happen.


----------



## okumonux (Dec 14, 2006)

+ for the beer! ;-)


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Any chance of a B55 refresh in Basel?


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> Any chance of a B55 refresh in Basel?


Doubtful. It was just introduced in Nov/Dec 2015.

I could see a bracelet version being introduced, maybe?


----------



## Clockit (Jul 28, 2015)

As a B50 owner I might be slightly biased about the B55. As I have said before, if the performance and reliability of my iPhone and its apps are anything to go by, it might struggle to earn a good reputation. While I have no experience of Android, iOS on the other hand is a joke when it comes to most of the apps I use. Most days I come close to taking the hammer to the useless piece of junk. I can't see how Breitling or anyone will manage to keep up with the constant bug fixes and upgrades coming out of Apple and everywhere else. Does anyone know if Android or iOS experiences vary. It did occur to me that my issue might be with the phone and not the watch.

I hope I am wrong B55 owners and will keep an eye on WUS chatter.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Clockit said:


> As a B50 owner I might be slightly biased about the B55. As I have said before, if the performance and reliability of my iPhone and its apps are anything to go by, it might struggle to earn a good reputation. While I have no experience of Android, iOS on the other hand is a joke when it comes to most of the apps I use. Most days I come close to taking the hammer to the useless piece of junk. I can't see how Breitling or anyone will manage to keep up with the constant bug fixes and upgrades coming out of Apple and everywhere else. Does anyone know if Android or iOS experiences vary. It did occur to me that my issue might be with the phone and not the watch.
> 
> I hope I am wrong B55 owners and will keep an eye on WUS chatter.


I will try to let you know about the Android app should I get a B55.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

AvantGardeTime said:


> I like the looks of the Exospace B55, it is an Aerospace + and shares much of the good looks of its lessen but still excellent brother.
> 
> Pet peeves with this piece...
> 
> ...


I really like the watch and ditto on most of these, except for #5, I am not rich and have no interest in Apple watch since day one, until they have battery life lasting for at least 5 to 7 days with real use. My Fenix 3 can easily last for 10 days and then some with normal use, and that's including running.

Another thing that worries me is that 2 or 3 (maybe even 4 or 5) generation of iOS (for Apple users) down the road, would Breitling still support the App? If I need to spring out that much cash for a watch, I would want it to work basically forever according to the spec.

I know the watch will continue to work even without the App, but then it wouldn't be a B55, would it?


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

stockae92 said:


> I really like the watch and ditto on most of these, except for #5, I am not rich and have no interest in Apple watch since day one, until they have battery life lasting for at least 5 to 7 days with real use. My Fenix 3 can easily last for 10 days and then some with normal use, and that's including running.
> 
> Another thing that worries me is that 2 or 3 (maybe even 4 or 5) generation of iOS (for Apple users) down the road, would Breitling still support the App? If I need to spring out that much cash for a watch, I would want it to work basically forever according to the spec.
> 
> I know the watch will continue to work even without the App, but then it wouldn't be a B55, would it?


Breitling needs to support the app as well as the watch's firmware for at least 5 years.


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

So after 5 years the functionality you paid an extra 3-4 k for goes away? They should have just replaced the b50 with this and kept the price point the same. I really like this watch but paying an extra 4K for a Bluetooth module that cost 10 bucks and access to an app just seems ridiculous. Time will tell if this was a hobby or a long term strategy.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

The B50 Night Mission, which is the most expensive version of the regular production models (Not considering obviously the boutique and Diamondworks models) retails for $8050 and the Exospace B55 starts at $8900 so the Bluetooth feature is $850 more retail to retail.

I still consider the pricing of the Exospace to be insane and no amount of marketing or fine casework can justify a Quartz watch costing this much. Wait a few months for used ones to start popping up with heavy depreciation factored into the asking price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

The watch still can work manually without the BT. Yes you are paying 1-2K for the BT and upkeep of the app and firmware.
Should not be too long before used watches appears.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Haven't seen any negative reports so maybe the initial QC of the Exospace has been better to that of the B50. But haven't seen many early adopters in the forums either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

AvantGardeTime said:


> Haven't seen any negative reports so maybe the initial QC of the Exospace has been better to that of the B50. But haven't seen many early adopters in the forums either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe no bad reports due to low sales(cost related). Then again how many B50 owners are there here?
I would prefer the better QC explanation


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Charging and firmware issues...

Falling crowns...

Some of the issues that plagued the initial B50 launch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

AvantGardeTime said:


> Charging and firmware issues...
> 
> Falling crowns...
> 
> ...


Seems unusual as it is just a B50 with BT. MAybe my AD has heard of how frequent these problems are?


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

Digi display - backlighting. The term 'backlight' is used in the Breitling ad but the numerals and characters are what are actually lit up when the tilt and manual lighting up functions are used.

Tilt function.
There seems to be a dormancy time-out on the tilt function. Meaning when the function has not been used for [so far] 3 days or more, tilting the watch on the wrist or held in the hand, it does not light up. However, the function can be revived by pressing the crown [manual activation] and thereafter the function works at tilt everytime. So far up to 24-hours.

Tilt angle. Ad says activation at a tilt angle of 35degrees. Mine seems to activate at an angle steeper than 35. Its way closer to vertical. Id say closer to 60degrees not only a good turn of the wrist but with a healthy lift of the elbow. A tad over an ergonomically comfortable effort.

On a personal scale of 1-5. 1 being unacceptable and flipping the watch is inevitable. 5 being this is freakin awesome watch and i want to be buried with it when i die.

this topic rates a 3. Neutral
View attachment 7567882


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mixedccr said:


> Digi display - backlighting. The term 'backlight' is used in the Breitling ad but the numerals and characters are what are actually lit up when the tilt and manual lighting up functions are used.
> 
> Tilt function.
> There seems to be a dormancy time-out on the tilt function. Meaning when the function has not been used for [so far] 3 days or more, tilting the watch on the wrist or held in the hand, it does not light up. However, the function can be revived by pressing the crown [manual activation] and thereafter the function works at tilt everytime. So far up to 24-hours.
> ...


Is the tilt dormancy time-out documented in the main manual or is this feature part of experimentation?
Would you still recommend anyone buying this watch?


----------



## WilsonLaidlaw (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes for the B50 - 20 second interval minute hand jumps. As also a long time owner of an Aerospace, which moves at 30 sec intervals, this seemed strange at first.


----------



## WilsonLaidlaw (Nov 10, 2014)

mixedccr said:


> Digi display - backlighting. The term 'backlight' is used in the Breitling ad but the numerals and characters are what are actually lit up when the tilt and manual lighting up functions are used.
> 
> Tilt function.
> There seems to be a dormancy time-out on the tilt function. Meaning when the function has not been used for [so far] 3 days or more, tilting the watch on the wrist or held in the hand, it does not light up. However, the function can be revived by pressing the crown [manual activation] and thereafter the function works at tilt everytime. So far up to 24-hours.
> ...


My B50 also exhibits this somewhat anomalous behaviour. The tilt function seems to have a bit of a mind of its own.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

That seems like a firmware issue. But if this is any consolation, my Fitbit Charge HR exhibits the same erratic behavior with its tilt function. Yes a $150 rubber exercise band does offer this feature too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

ronalddheld said:


> Is the tilt dormancy time-out documented in the main manual or is this feature part of experimentation?
> Would you still recommend anyone buying this watch?


A word search of 'tilt' in the B55 manual yields a number of hits, but none of them refer to a dormancy at all. This " feature" only came to 'light' [pun intended] as i was rotating my stable. Now on day 2, the feature is working on cue, albeit at the steeper than 35degree angle.

As for your second question, i've spent the last 12 hours ago trying to frame my response and i think that i still won't get it right.

I can only say for sure that i was 80% committed that this B55 was a keeper just based on the ads. All my check boxes were ticked, Titanium, HAQ, shades of being an in-house manufacture, branding (quality, reputation), aesthetic & design. I did have a look at the other models in the professional series not to mention coming across a reasonably priced special Ed Chrono44 which almost swayed me, but consensus between me and my fashion coordinator (read significant other) always had the B55 up tops. On top of that, it was going to be an opportunistic purchase and i would not only enjoy a lower sticker price in europe but also to get it tax free. When we walked into that store and saw it in the flesh, the 80% became 120%.

Notice that there is no mention at all of the connectivity feature in our deliberations. Yes, i paid an extra $900 premium on something i only considered on the periphery. But that is nothing new to us on this forum or watch lovers everywhere. Example, even during my most 'extreme' diving days i've only taken my SD down to 7.5% of its rated depth. 2% for the SDDS.

So the short answer is;
1) For the watch enthusiast with the same check boxes as me, it will be one of the top recommendations but it will the aesthetic, bracelet, personal that will be the final decision maker.
2) For the pilot/professional where flight log transfer, flight related features are expedited using the connectivity feature, i would say go for it ..... But buyer beware of the expected niggles already mentioned in this and other related posts and make peace that these functions can still be carried out manually.
3) For those whose focus is on the connectivity, go get an i-watch or similar


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mixedccr said:


> A word search of 'tilt' in the B55 manual yields a number of hits, but none of them refer to a dormancy at all. This " feature" only came to 'light' [pun intended] as i was rotating my stable. Now on day 2, the feature is working on cue, albeit at the steeper than 35degree angle.
> 
> As for your second question, i've spent the last 12 hours ago trying to frame my response and i think that i still won't get it right.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your vendor. The connectivity is what weights the B55 over the B50. Ti, HAQ are important considerations for me. In house movement is fine, but uncertain how much the non BT mods deviate from the original ETA movement. 
Since I am months away from making the purchase, I have time to see your opinion will be over time. No I watch cas I own an Android phone.


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

ronalddheld said:


> I appreciate your vendor. The connectivity is what weights the B55 over the B50. Ti, HAQ are important considerations for me. In house movement is fine, but uncertain how much the non BT mods deviate from the original ETA movement.
> Since I am months away from making the purchase, I have time to see your opinion will be over time. No I watch cas I own an Android phone.


The big question i guess would be, if there was a B50 version in a B55 livery/color scheme, would i still pay the $900 dollar premium for the BT. An maan i gotta tell you, its such a close call that i'm really glad that the choice isn't there for a differential.

The one feature above all else that really had me in deep thoughts, that i forgot to mention, was the water proofness or in this case, the lack of it. All my watches are screw down crowns and being on the water or in it, is second nature to me. And despite the B55's 100m rating, i've resigned myself to behavior change by removing the watch when submerging is imminent.


----------



## WilsonLaidlaw (Nov 10, 2014)

I thought very briefly about waiting for the B55 (it was not yet available in Europe, just over 6 weeks ago, when I bought my B50). Then I decided, given I am retired, the very last thing I want is a device on my wrist going "bingely-bingely, you have a SMS/message/email etc". I have all my devices set to get email manually only (no push) and switched Messenger off. If anyone really needs me, they can phone me. If they don't have my phone number or email, do I want to hear from them - probably not. 

Wilson


----------



## Clockit (Jul 28, 2015)

WilsonLaidlaw said:


> I thought very briefly about waiting for the B55 (it was not yet available in Europe, just over 6 weeks ago, when I bought my B50). Then I decided, given I am retired, the very last thing I want is a device on my wrist going "bingely-bingely, you have a SMS/message/email etc". I have all my devices set to get email manually only (no push) and switched Messenger off. If anyone really needs me, they can phone me. If they don't have my phone number or email, do I want to hear from them - probably not.
> 
> Wilson


As a retired engineer I completely agree and went for a B50 in October for the same reason. If my iPhone 5 and its apps are anything to go by, you wouldn't be pestered with bingely-bingely for long as it would stop working within a week. Unless Breitling are prepared to update the app every week in line with Apple software updates, IMHO the operation of this watch will be glitchy at best. It may be that Android is more reliable than iOS. Judging by my experience, I think Apple software is now being written by its competitors!

I am also sceptical of the black coatings of some B50 and similar watches. When I look at pre-owned black coating watches, the chips and damage remind me that what goes on, can and does come off. You also cannot give a polish with the Dremel and Dialux in the same way you can with non-coated finishes. Is there a way of touching up this coating (please don't suggest black paint) ?

I know engineers say something is perfect when there is nothing more to add. My experience has taught me it is when there is nothing more to remove.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I do not bathe or swim with my watches, so I only need them splash or drip proof. I can always turn the notifications on or off so that is not a deal breaker. Not certain what I think of the coatings.


----------



## WilsonLaidlaw (Nov 10, 2014)

Clockit said:


> I am also sceptical of the black coatings of some B50 and similar watches. When I look at pre-owned black coating watches, the chips and damage remind me that what goes on, can and does come off. You also cannot give a polish with the Dremel and Dialux in the same way you can with non-coated finishes. Is there a way of touching up this coating (please don't suggest black paint) ?


I also wonder how long the enthusiasm for DLC will last before makers revert to the more elastic coloured anodisation. I have a 1980 vintage Heuer 2000 in anodised black titanium. 99% of the coating is still there including on the titanium bracelet and this was after it was my everyday watch for close to 10 years. Also when it wears, the effect is a perfectly acceptable "brassing" like I have on my older black Leica cameras, rather than the chips that DLC can suffer from. Mind you the DLC on my Avenger Blackbird, which I have worn quite a lot over the last two years has stood up without any chips or apparent wear.

Wilson


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

I am interested in the B50 Night Mission with its DLC Carbon treated ti case. I pride myself in the way I take care of my watches so never had a ding or dent inflicted upon any of them. I think the look is cool but granted not everyone's cup of tea, but then again I consider myself a traditionalist.

According to Breitling the DLC case can indeed be repaired and refinished and have not come across any warnings stating to the contrary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

It seems not all PVD/DLC OEM coatings are created equal. Here is an interesting quote from the Montblanc site:

"Obviously the main feature of the case is its proprietary Dual Carbon Coating. In the standard DLC coating process a singe layer of carbon coating is applied to the stainless steel surface of a watch case. There is a significant difference between the very high hardness of the DLC coating and the softer surface of the steel to which the coating is applied. This can result in a inferior adhesion of the DLC coating and bears the danger that it can easily crack off. Montblanc uses a special thermal treatment by carbon diffusion (hence "dual carbon") for hardening the surface of stainless steel case before applying the DLC coating. This complex technology results in a DLC coating on the Timewalker "Dual Carbon" watches which is 3 times more resistant than standard DLC and is key differentiator to other DLC watches found on the market."

I also read elsewhere that a quality DLC coating can have the scratch resistance of sapphire crystals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonLaidlaw (Nov 10, 2014)

I keep hoping that Breitling will bring out the Professional III bracelet in a DLC finish for the B50 Night Mission, so I can fit one to my Avenger Blackbird, which is also a 46mm case, with 24mm lugs. Over the years, I have never persisted with the supplied rubber strap on any watch, Omega, Bell & Ross or Breitling. In hot weather, I find they become quite uncomfortable, whereas the breathable canvas or woven synthetic, allows more breathing. 

Wilson


----------



## Clockit (Jul 28, 2015)

With a passion for all things mechanical and love of engineering, I have only ever collected mechanicals. Since getting this B50 my opinion has changed somewhat, the thing is incredible. The IWC's and Rolex are now on the subs bench, I accept of course that the honeymoon is very recent. I also wonder if electronics engineers see these watches in the same way mechanical engineers see the conventional watch.

While the B50 does have a couple of undocumented features, does anyone know if Breitling update the firmware on the B55 remotely. I ponder returning the B50 for the battery charge display accuracy issue. As the UK AD quote 4-11 wks, I will get it done under warranty but may wait a while yet to monitor general B50 feedback, so I can be confident a proper fix is to hand. I am still perplexed why OEMs do not appear to have found a subtle way of providing some information via these forums. It does not have to be through the front door, the back will do!

Any thoughts or experiences?


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

High end Quartz watches have as much passion and complexity behind as any other mechanicals.

I would invite you to read into the history of the Quartz watch development which was full of challenges and technological constraints like no other endeavor in the history of horology. The feat to not only bring accuracy to the next level but to miniaturize components to be able to fit into a small wrist watch case, was something that truly boggles the mind.

Sadly much of this history is forgotten in the annals of time due to the ubiquity of modern electronics and inexpensive Quartz timepieces, but 60-50 years ago the race was one and both the Swiss and Japanese deserve much credit for bringing accuracy of everyday watches to a level not seen in 500 years prior. I'll post links to some interesting articles to this effect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

My collection in recent years has mostly made up of HEQ and Seiko Spring Drive watches. I appreciate pure mechanical watches for what they are and bring to the table, but they don't interest me as they just can't deliver the high levels of accuracy I expect and demand from my timepieces. I enjoy and celebrate traditional mechanical watchmaking but vicariously through other people's wrists. To me, I can appreciate a beautiful, Rolex, Breitling et al mechanical but none can deliver the thrills and functionality of an Aerospace or B50/55.

Breitling doesn't make a whole lot of these in house SQ watches either for worldwide consumption. Think about it for a minute... Rolex produces an estimated 1 million watches a year. I don't believe Breitling's total annual production of B50/55 doesn't even come close to a third of that amount. So I ask, who is got the exclusive watches here? Rolexes are a common sight in many wrists around here, but I have yet to come across more souls wearing Breitling Aerospace, B1, Airwolf, B50/55. These watches are the equivalent of an exotic Italian sports automobile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

A true engineer will have a keen appreciation for traditional and newer technologies. Only snobs or Luddites will have clear biases or reservations against the latter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Great article here: http://people.timezone.com/msandler/Articles/CarlosFinalParadigm/FinalParadigm.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

My basic B55 question has not been answered.


----------



## WilsonLaidlaw (Nov 10, 2014)

ronalddheld said:


> My basic B55 question has not been answered.


Can you remind us what your question was.

From my POV, one very positive thing about the B55, is that it increased the discounts being offered in the UK on the B50, which I would assume now seems a bit "old hat". I got around 25% off RRP on mine 6 weeks ago in the UK, tax paid, which brought it considerably below Dubai duty free price. As I did not intend to use the connectivity of the B55, it would have been a waste anyway. On a trip to Myanmar over the last three weeks, it was easy to adjust Time to UTC + 6½ hours, which would have been much more difficult with my old Aerospace, which only adjusted time zones in whole hours. Luckily I had loaded a digital copy of the manual onto my iPad, so I could look up the appropriate button pushes to change part hours without losing the seconds sync with UTC, while on the plane from Seoul to Yangon.

Wilson


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Would you still recommend anyone buying this watch, was my question? 
There seems to be some B50 posts which unfortunately are not helpful in deciding on the B55.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Get it. Breitling gives you a 2 year warranty. If you want to go the slightly pre-loved way, there is one with blue strap that just came up this week. Do
a Watchrecon search. I believe the watch is located in Arizona.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

AvantGardeTime said:


> Get it. Breitling gives you a 2 year warranty. If you want to go the slightly pre-loved way, there is one with blue strap that just came up this week. Do
> a Watchrecon search. I believe the watch is located in Arizona.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the encouragement. Anyone else?


----------



## nirvana996 (Dec 4, 2007)

Very nice looking watch!!!
Thanks for sharing.
Andy
Ontario, Canada


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

Apologies to all. Apparently one of [or both] the updates previously reported was a firmware update which i just performed today. It took 20mins and about a 2% drop in watch battery reserves.

The update process requires hand re-synchronisation, re-establishment of UTC/date but otherwise fairly fuss free.

The immediate 'cures' was my wanted display of weekday (top digi display) and DD/MM/YY (bottom display) first reported. The previous was DD/MM/YY (top) and time below.

View attachment 7593666
View attachment 7593674
View attachment 7593682


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mixedccr said:


> Apologies to all. Apparently one of [or both] the updates previously reported was a firmware update which i just performed today. It took 20mins and about a 2% drop in watch battery reserves.
> 
> The update process requires hand re-synchronisation, re-establishment of UTC/date but otherwise fairly fuss free.
> 
> ...


Sounds good how may firmwear updates have there been since you bought the watch(2)?


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

Since we are paying a $900 premium for a function, it was time to test drive the functionality as there are folks who want to know if it does the job. Bearing in mind that i've no idea what the expectation and industry standard is for watch-phone/device connectivity.

Connectivity seems spotty. Regular Telco messaging comes through Ok and identified as 'message' even though the sender is in my directory. Messages via 'Whatsapp' do not seem to be registered though i cld've sworn that there was 1 that was registered by the watch. Phone calls caller ID'd in the upper display with time of call (as messages also) registered in the bottom display. An unexpected 'wow' was unknown caller numbers or your phone directory name of caller scrolls in the upper display. I tested the connectivity distance up to 20 metres plus and in another room but alas it did Not get the signal. i'll try to get that pinned down over the next few days.

Log transfers are a breeze with one But. I believe the B55 can only transfer 1 log and it must be 'active' or unerased from the B55. Meaning you cannot perform more than one chrono/lap/mission without performing a log transfer to keep that log. No consequetive missions or multiple missions. Otherwise, quite spiffy!

View attachment 7593722
View attachment 7593730


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

ronalddheld said:


> Sounds good how may firmwear updates have there been since you bought the watch(2)?


Sorry Ron, as i did not sync the B55 after each individual update, i can't say for sure if both of them involved firmware updates. So definitely at least 1 FW update since purchase.


----------



## Clockit (Jul 28, 2015)

mixedccr said:


> Sorry Ron, as i did not sync the B55 after each individual update, i can't say for sure if both of them involved firmware updates. So definitely at least 1 FW update since purchase.


If this is the case at least firmware updates can be applied to improve performance in the same we do with our IT kit and cars etc. Breitling will need to have my B50 to address the remaining battery charge issue. If the B55 movement is similar to the B50, does your B55 indicate accurate battery charge level and work through the low battery mode stages as indicated in the manual. Could you also tell us what the BT does to battery charging intervals. My B50 has gone 103 days but more realistically I now charge every two months.

Thank you educating us.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Another plus for the B55 for its OTA updates. Maybe will extend its useful life or at least not have to back to the factory.


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

power reserve and connectivity report.

Disclaimer: i am by no means the savviest person to be reporting on electronic gadgets. It occurs to me more often then not that to fix an electronics issue is to use a bigger hammer ... I have absolutely no idea what the industry standard is for such things and reporting from a naive perspective. My experience with connectivity is interfacing my fitbit and occasionally my BT jabra headphones.

My B55 was fully charged as of 9th March'16. It dropped to 84% on the 28th making consumption at about <1% a day. Connectivity Off, Tilt On, Rare usage on Chrono/Lap.

The update that recently done took 20 mins of interfacing + 2% of batt reserves.

Since yesterday, i've turned on connectivity for text + calls to both tone + vibrate.

Thanks to all hell breaking loose at work today, i logged possibly 100 text messages and half a dozen phone calls. I also used the chrono function (total log time 70+ minutes) twice and 3-laps on the Lap function (x 1) transferring the logs each time. The batt reserve has dropped 2% with this moderate use in 24 hrs.

Connectivity
Range - poor. The device-watch pair definitely works when your device is on your person (trouser pocket, shirt/jacket). But if the device is on me why would i need something else to buzz and ring to tell me the same thing. The 1 situation that it actually became useful was when i was driving and identified the caller via the B55 display. Otherwise, the pairing works best at half arms length (drops 1 alert out of 10), 1 arms length (2/10 dropped), 2 arms length (8/10) to zero picked up >4 meters. I find the range to be poor when compared to my jabara's that work up to 6 meters and through a standard wooden door. Then again it would depend on what type of Blue Tooth is at work.

Function. There is a bout a half second delay between your device lighting up and the B55 ensuing with its bleep+buzzz. The previously reported issue about not receiving messages via Whatsapp, was resolved by turning on the B55 notifications. Thereafter, 'all' texts from SMS messaging and app based messaging came through. If you are having an intense text based discussion, the 55 does not buzz at every exchange (good point). If your digi display is showing date, time 2, the incoming will hijack the display for the duration of just 1 flash before it reverts back to your desired display. Deleting old notifications is a pain. Letting old notifications get overwritten by new ones seems the way to go. If your are receiving texts from various sources the B55 just beeps accordingly.

I am concerned that some of the dropped alerts was due to the B55 I-phone app falling asleep. I put my device from 1 minute lock screen to Never, but there are still times when the App showed 'Disconnected'. However, when the watch is in close proximity, the App goes into 'retrieving data' and reconnects. So right now, i can't really say if the dropped alerts was due to a proximity problem or an App problem of a combination of both.

I'll be running this current setting 20 texts/day, 1 timing function + file transfer till the battery runs dry to give folks an idea on consumption rates.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mixedccr said:


> power reserve and connectivity report.
> 
> Disclaimer: i am by no means the savviest person to be reporting on electronic gadgets. It occurs to me more often then not that to fix an electronics issue is to use a bigger hammer ... I have absolutely no idea what the industry standard is for such things and reporting from a naive perspective. My experience with connectivity is interfacing my fitbit and occasionally my BT jabra headphones.
> 
> ...


The dropouts at close range are disturbing but is it the watch or app with the problem? Looking forward to more updates. Power usage seems good.


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

I planned for a connectivity stress test today. A late IOS update came through so i had that done. My I-phone 6s is now running version 9.3 (13E234) with the B55 I-phone app running version 2.1.1

The connectivity started off being really sketchy but due to the few messages coming in, i could not pin down the exact causation of failed text alerts. I rebooted my phone and waited to see how things progressed.

I fired up my fitbit, BT jabra's and lap function on the 55. Gradually, whatsapp messages started coming in with the 55 bleeping/buzzing in time. It almost seemed as though you needed to 'warm up' the function.

However, during that 'grey zone' of connectivity, i conducted watch based exercises (time zone swop, T2 changes) and those were executed without flaw. So the connectivity 'issue' was only limited to the notification function.

Phonewise, i had the BT connected to watch, headphones and fitbit. GPS was running and as final task, transferred a 5 lap 50+ minutes file with no issue. I also found that you can remotely delete the lap file on the watch! Cool! rather than button bash to erase directly on the watch.

I am beginning to think at this time that the dropped alerts are due to the app falling asleep. Whenever i investigate a failed alert, the 55 app indicates 'disconnected'. I have the app running in the background or sometimes even in the foreground. Possible causes is that i may have moved out of range of the BT and caused the disconnect.

Another possible 'cause' of failed alert is that i may be in a text conversation with the person already and the phone buzzes but the 55 does not. I tested this theory out by popping in and out of a conversation [with the same person]. Everytime that i was in the dialogue, the watch did not alert. If i fired off a text and exited the dialogue, the 55 buzzed.

View attachment 7617994
View attachment 7618010


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mixedccr said:


> I planned for a connectivity stress test today. A late IOS update came through so i had that done. My I-phone 6s is now running version 9.3 (13E234) with the B55 I-phone app running version 2.1.1
> 
> The connectivity started off being really sketchy but due to the few messages coming in, i could not pin down the exact causation of failed text alerts. I rebooted my phone and waited to see how things progressed.
> 
> ...


at least this seems to be only a notification issue. I think the phones/apps cannot perform some processes in parallel?


----------



## Clockit (Jul 28, 2015)

mixedccr said:


> power reserve and connectivity report.
> 
> Disclaimer: i am by no means the savviest person to be reporting on electronic gadgets. It occurs to me more often then not that to fix an electronics issue is to use a bigger hammer ... I have absolutely no idea what the industry standard is for such things and reporting from a naive perspective. My experience with connectivity is interfacing my fitbit and occasionally my BT jabra headphones.
> 
> ...


This is all good stuff. If I was responsible for the product at OEM this real world feedback would be invaluable. I can imagine the cocooned world of R & D and narrow exposure the actual operating environment outside laboratory testing.

Thank you sir, please keep it coming.

PS: Just been on holiday to Frankfurt and ended up in the Sinn store, very interesting!


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Clockit said:


> This is all good stuff. If I was responsible for the product at OEM this real world feedback would be invaluable. I can imagine the cocooned world of R & D and narrow exposure the actual operating environment outside laboratory testing.
> 
> Thank you sir, please keep it coming.
> 
> PS: Just been on holiday to Frankfurt and ended up in the Sinn store, very interesting!


can Breitling accept our feedback on the B55?


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

ronalddheld said:


> at least this seems to be only a notification issue. I think the phones/apps cannot perform some processes in parallel?


That is a distinct possibility.

The B55 does not display missions (at least chrono, lap likely timer) simultaneously ie you can not observe the mission time run both on 55 and on 55 app in real time. The app will display a message saying that you cannot access the function (chrono, lap etc) while the 55 is running a mission in that function.

As for the phone app, i had 2 other BT functions running and a file transfer performed without hitch. But, indeed a bugfix is a possibility for the alert component.


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

Its been 4 days since ive turned on the connectivity, ran at least 1 timed function/mission per day including that missions file transfer to the phone app. Batt reserves now at 69% averaging 3.25% per day. Caveat, it's common for me to have my phone/device 2 to 7 meters away from the 55 no doubt contributing to batt drain and failure to alert. Will conduct a range test today.


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

I still have some curiosities regarding the Op Specifications of the 55-App pairing but believe i can deliver a verdict with 90% certainty.

In a maudlin narrative, the B55 is the faithful well loved family dog that provides companionship to you and yr wife/kids/ significant other. Provides security etc. But every once in a while, when you least expect it, he/she/it brings you your bedroom slippers.

I am only marginally disappointed as i actually do have use for (but did not get the 55 specifically for) the sms/call alert function being on a response team at work where weekend activations do occur. My op spec is that i leave my phone as i come through the front door and potter around the house within a 10m radius. The 55 will not achieve this.

Disclaimer: i have not read up on other similar watch-phone devices so i have no idea of industry standard. I did read up on BT smart/BTLE only to learn that Apple apparently runs iBeacon and that there should not be an issue with range as the references quoted up to several meters.

it is possible that folks running Android may have more robust connectivity

verdict 1
if you are an always connected person or businessman, stockbroker where every text, call, e-mail or meeting appointment (last 2 not tested) is vital to your livelihood.
verdict- Not Recommended
caveat- I may not have optimised phone config. I may be using device beyond operating capability

verdict 2
For professional or recreational aviators. Persons who regularly transfer or keep logs on timed activities. Persons who fly regularly and are always swopping time zones.
verdict - Recommended
Those who do not mind a 5 to 30 second wait for connectivity to be established before time based functions and file transfers can be carried out.

verdict 3
For the watch lover looking for a HAQ from a 'premium' brand manufacturer. Considerations include strap vs bracelet, non-connected models of similar calibre, water tightness. Reports on previous [models] manufacturing/design failures such as crown collapse? Otherwise good battery life. 
verdict - Recommended with considerations


----------



## mixedccr (Jan 14, 2016)

I tested the B55 I-phone pairing range today and can say that the 2 stay connected for a distance out to 38cm. The pair repeatedly disconnects out at 40cm. This is with and without the Spigen phone protector.

The test entailed separation at 0cm, 20cm, 40cm, 35cm, 38cm with the lap function running so that readers can verify the data. Disconnection occurs almost instantaneously.

After disconnecting at 40cm, the connection can spontaneously revive by itself in due course, when placed at 35cm and i reckon faster, the closer the 2 are put together.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mixedccr said:


> I tested the B55 I-phone pairing range today and can say that the 2 stay connected for a distance out to 38cm. The pair repeatedly disconnects out at 40cm. This is with and without the Spigen phone protector.
> 
> The test entailed separation at 0cm, 20cm, 40cm, 35cm, 38cm with the lap function running so that readers can verify the data. Disconnection occurs almost instantaneously.
> 
> ...


This data should go back to Breitling. Too short a distance before decoupling. If you are up for it, any changes in distance based on relative orientation of watch to phone?


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Disappointing BT performance on a watch that retails for $9K. It is evident that Breitling did not test/QA'ed this properly. If I am able to sync via BT a $150 rubber exercise strap (Fitbit) while it sits on the other side of the house, I would expect the same and better on a watch that costs nearly 100 times more.

Nice concept, love the looks of the B55 and the premise of connectivity, but this product is half baked, at best.

Will gladly wait for version 2.0.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

AvantGardeTime said:


> Disappointing BT performance on a watch that retails for $9K. It is evident that Breitling did not test/QA'ed this properly. If I am able to sync via BT a $150 rubber exercise strap (Fitbit) while it sits on the other side of the house, I would expect the same and better on a watch that costs nearly 100 times more.
> 
> Nice concept, love the looks of the B55 and the premise of connectivity, but this product is half baked, at best.
> 
> ...


No updates from Basel. Only updates are to the firmware and app.


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

I saw the pics of a B55 non blacksteele with a bracelet from Basel, will that come out soon?


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

HB32 said:


> I saw the pics of a B55 non blacksteele with a bracelet from Basel, will that come out soon?


Have you asked your AD when they might get one? I did not see that new model in any fora i visit.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

The bracelet B55 will probably be available towards the end of the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Are all rubber straps for the B55 the same MSRP?


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Price should be the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Amyone see any used B55s trying to be sold by ADs?


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Govberg had one but sold very quickly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

AvantGardeTime said:


> Govberg had one but sold very quickly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just missed out on that one.


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

AvantGardeTime said:


> Govberg had one but sold very quickly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was price? Thanks.


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

Has anyone replaced the rubber strap of the B55? If yes, what did you get and some pictures if you can. Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

watchik said:


> What was price? Thanks.


Here is the original ad but it no longer shows the asking price since the watch was sold:

https://www.govbergwatches.com/shop...e-b55-night-mission-vb5510h2be45235sv20dsa-2/


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

Just a quick update - I got a third party rubber strap for my B55:









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

watchik said:


> Just a quick update - I got a third party rubber strap for my B55:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Where did you get it from and how hard was it to put it on?


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

ronalddheld said:


> Nice. Where did you get it from and how hard was it to put it on?


Got it from Panatime for like $30, had to order also a black buckle for $8 and thinner spring bars because the original wet too thick. Installing the strap was easy, but removing the original was a pain.

I also ordered the original Breitling that will fit the original buckle but have not received it yet. I like the blue hands, but the blue strap is too much for me  I will post some pictures once I get the original Breilting strap (also with holes).


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

Agree about Breitling new brighter blue strap. I don't get it.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

You can still get a more subdued black strap on the dark Ti case model and a Ti bracelet later this year.

The blue strap is too loud IMHO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I would want one of the darker straps over the blue one.


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

I agree, but I like the blue hands. I also don't like the big "Breitling" logo on the strap, so even if I got the black/grey version, I would still have replaced it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

watchik said:


> I agree, but I like the blue hands. I also don't like the big "Breitling" logo on the strap, so even if I got the black/grey version, I would still have replaced it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well I do agree about that logo on the band. Maybe get a third party strap?


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

ronalddheld said:


> Well I do agree about that logo on the band. Maybe get a third party strap?


How about the *blacksteel mesh Ocean Classic *bracelet which is an option for the B55's stablemate, the Chronospace Military? It is a compatible 24/20mm bracelet with straight end links and IMO would look fantastic on the B55. Absolutely more appropriate than any rubber "Diver" strap especially considering the aviation vocation of the B55. The black mesh would add a measure of "sinister elegance" (and comfort) in my view and personally I would prefer it over any other strap/bracelet kitting for the black B55. Just my .02 worth of course... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

ronalddheld said:


> Well I do agree about that logo on the band. Maybe get a third party strap?


Yea, this is what I did - see the picture above.


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

O2AFAC67 said:


> How about the *blacksteel mesh Ocean Classic *bracelet which is an option for the B55's stablemate, the Chronospace Military? It is a compatible 24/20mm bracelet with straight end links and IMO would look fantastic on the B55. Absolutely more appropriate than any rubber "Diver" strap especially considering the aviation vocation of the B55. The black mesh would add a measure of "sinister elegance" (and comfort) in my view and personally I would prefer it over any other strap/bracelet kitting for the black B55. Just my .02 worth of course...
> Best,
> Ron


Yes, I agree this is a good match - I looked into it, but it costs over $1000 and is kind of heavy on the titanium B55.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

watchik said:


> Yes, I agree this is a good match - I looked into it, but it costs over $1000 and is kind of heavy on the titanium B55.


Besides the excessive cost, how much does that mesh weigh?


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

ronalddheld said:


> Besides the excessive cost, how much does that mesh weigh?


Dunno, Ron but hopefully an owner (or maybe an AD) will chime in with some numbers for us. Personally, I don't think the weight would bother me at all especially since the Exospace head is 28 grams lighter than the Chronospace Military. Heck, why not just buy the bracelet and swap it between three brand new pieces, the B50, B55 and Chronospace Military? What fun.  Of course I'd have to sell my house to afford all three but what the heck?... ;-) :-d
Best,
Ron

EDIT: Hey! Even the Emergency II is also optioned in black Titanium now, a fourth option!!! I'll go ahead and sell my car too... LOL 

EDIT 2: Oops. Never mind. The E II is 26mm lug width... ;-(


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

Staib makes *top*-quality mesh and they offer a black PVD. I'd probably go that way.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

You


O2AFAC67 said:


> Dunno, Ron but hopefully an owner (or maybe an AD) will chime in with some numbers for us. Personally, I don't think the weight would bother me at all especially since the Exospace head is 28 grams lighter than the Chronospace Military. Heck, why not just buy the bracelet and swap it between three brand new pieces, the B50, B55 and Chronospace Military? What fun.  Of course I'd have to sell my house to afford all three but what the heck?... ;-) :-d
> Best,
> Ron
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good idea! Now which money tree do I shake long enough to enable this??


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

ronalddheld said:


> You
> Sounds like a good idea! Now which money tree do I shake long enough to enable this??


Hold on just a minute. I'm trying to reach this... :roll::-|:-s:-x;-):-db-)


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Is the Breitling rubber that bad?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hold on just a minute. I'm trying to reach this... :roll::-|:-s:-x;-):-db-)


So that is how you could afford your Breitlings. If I had your tree, I would own a B55 by now.


----------



## Ithuriel (Mar 8, 2015)

I've been wearing a review copy for the past week and the rubber is fine. I haven't put it through its sweaty paces, but it's extremely comfortable and the blue with the blue hands is a not so subtle way to let your freak flag fly. All the time, not so much, but I attended a couple of business meetings with it on and no one even blinked at it.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Ithuriel said:


> I've been wearing a review copy for the past week and the rubber is fine. I haven't put it through its sweaty paces, but it's extremely comfortable and the blue with the blue hands is a not so subtle way to let your freak flag fly. All the time, not so much, but I attended a couple of business meetings with it on and no one even blinked at it.


How many businessmen check if you are wearing a watch? Do they care if you are not wearing a Rolex?


----------



## Ithuriel (Mar 8, 2015)

Not sure if that is a rhetorical question, but I would have thought such a bold watch would have raised an eyebrow or two. It didn't. That doesn't necessarily mean they don't care about the larger question of completeness of wardrobe (which a watch participates in), or the status that's signalled via a "good" watch, the definition of which varies from culture to culture.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

My AD got one. I noticed that from 0 to 30 the seconds hand missed the markers a bit, but was about 1/2 off from 30 to 60. Has anyone noticed this in another B55? I do not know if aligning that hand manually will correct the problem for half of the markers?


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

Few more pictures:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchyled (Oct 14, 2007)

ronalddheld said:


> My AD got one. I noticed that from 0 to 30 the seconds hand missed the markers a bit, but was about 1/2 off from 30 to 60. Has anyone noticed this in another B55? I do not know if aligning that hand manually will correct the problem for half of the markers?


I told that in another thread or here, I don't remember  Mine is not at about 1/2 off between 30 to 55 and exactly on the marker between 00 to 30. The misalignement depends on the hour and minutes hand position too !!
And no, I don't think it is possible to correct the problem with manual hand alignment. Maybe a bad alignment step with the stepper motor ?


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Frenchyled said:


> I told that in another thread or here, I don't remember  Mine is not at about 1/2 off between 30 to 55 and exactly on the marker between 00 to 30. The misalignement depends on the hour and minutes hand position too !!
> And no, I don't think it is possible to correct the problem with manual hand alignment. Maybe a bad alignment step with the stepper motor ?


This is good to know. Not certain it is a deal breaker, but it should be fixable.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I was in the Breitling boutique in LV. It seems the list price is down ~$500.


----------



## WilsonLaidlaw (Nov 10, 2014)

I am not surprised they are reducing the price. Who wants a thing that goes "bingely bingely" on your wrist every time you have an email or text /SMS message? I thought about a B55 for about 10 seconds and then decided that the B50 Cockpit was the one for me. It is so accurate that you have to correct UTC every few months to account for leap seconds. The B50 is ideal for travel to reset for different time zones without losing the seconds/minutes. Unlike my older Aerospace, it can cope with all those awkward places in the middle and far east, that have half hour differences to UTC. 

Wilson


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

The B50 is the better buy of the two. The B55 is a cool concept but the watch is very pricey for what it is and has too much built in planned obsolence for my taste.

Breitling also reduced the MSRP of the B50 Night Mission from $8,050 to $7,835.

I suspect we will see more price reductions and deeper discounting. The Swiss Watch industry is going to one of the worst crisis in the last 40 years with nose diving sales and world wide inventory gluts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Maybe another $500 down by February 2017?


----------



## WilsonLaidlaw (Nov 10, 2014)

AvantGardeTime said:


> The B50 is the better buy of the two. The B55 is a cool concept but the watch is very pricey for what it is and has too much built in planned obsolence for my taste.
> 
> Breitling also reduced the MSRP of the B50 Night Mission from $8,050 to $7,835.
> 
> ...


I bought my B50 in the UK in February. I got it at around X% off list but still with official warranty "calculator" completed and registered. At that time, only about X% off list was available for the B55, which was another deciding factor.

Wilson


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

I find the case design of the B50 to be more detailed and interesting. It is a close match to the case design of the Emergency 2. On the other hand, the B55 is just a larger Aerospace EVO case with pushers. Don't get me wrong, the Exospace is a gorgeous piece, a bit more toolish in look and feel but I personally find the B50 to be the better overall package and the watch will always be a watch and a very good one at that.

My concerns with the B55 is how Breitling will maintain its app and how they plan to keep it relevant for years to come or until at least Bluetooth technology is replaced with something else. I commend Breitling to keep Quartz interesting something the Swiss in general have been done a very poor job of in recent years but undoubtedly connected watches are uncharted territory for Breitling. For me I prefer a timepiece not to depend on disposable technology or trends to be relevant or maintain good timekeeping properties.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

WilsonLaidlaw said:


> I bought my B50 in the UK in February. I got it at around X% off list but still with official warranty "calculator" completed and registered. At that time, only about X% off list was available for the B55, which was another deciding factor.
> 
> Wilson


Which version of the B50 have you got?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> Maybe another $500 down by February 2017?


Not likely but I suspect you will see more unsold B55 inventory being dumped onto the grey market.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

it is the app that is the deciding factor, as the watch might last longer without a firmwear refresh in the factory.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

The app is the appealing part of the watch and what commands added premium over the B50. I just don't see the BT and app functionality been supported in or more than 5 years farther out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

AvantGardeTime said:


> The app is the appealing part of the watch and what commands added premium over the B50. I just don't see the BT and app functionality been supported in or more than 5 years farther out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see that, but the watch will still work and likely not need firmware upgrades. More important that the app still works post 5 years.


----------

